# Darkglass B7k VS Line 6 POD HD Pro rackable.



## Dthcore (Jun 16, 2014)

Whats up guys! Im looking to invest into something for my bass tone.

What i was planing on buying is a Darkglass B7k Because i am positive i can achieve the tone i desire from it.

But recently I thought 
'Well shit why dont i buy a line 6 Pod Hd pro rack-able and try to achieve the tone i want with that?"

Its about 200 bucks more and i it is way more versatile. (if that's the word im thinking about.)

I would be able to use it as an interface (something i need), make guitar tones with it and try to make bass tones with it and over all i feel like it would be used alot more then the b7k.

But i acknowledge this equipment was made for guitar But i was wondering if any of you have tried making bass tones out of it and if so how where they?

Im thinking about going the line 6 route but then again its 200 more dollars and im not sure if the bass tone i can get out of that is what im looking for. the last thing i want to do is Not get the tone i want OR own something that is not being used all that much.

I would use the pedal for band practice and shows. And eventually for recording the bass tone once i would get an interface or for eps or cds.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 16, 2014)

It is perfectly possible to have an acceptable to good bass tone from pod hd, but it's not very versatile for bass. Sure you have all the effects in the world and theoretically the tools for tone shaping, however there is only 1 bass model and personally I hate it. I've had better luck not using an amp model at all, compressing it seperately and then pairing it in parallel with a distorted guitar model, seperately boosted and compressed too (all this within the POD). You also need expensive in terms of processing power EQ blocks to make the patch useable.

So, if you're looking for a complete solution, get an HD500X or HD ProX, so that at least the extra processing power can make up for the lack of amp models. If you're a guitarist you may find it better to go even with the non-X versions to save some buck and still be a jack of all trades, but that's where you have to make more compromises. If you're mainly a bassist though, go for darkglass.


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 16, 2014)

I wouldn't bother with the pod.

Get the Darkglass.


----------



## Fretless (Jun 16, 2014)

I had a prox and I got some good bass tones by turning off the amp and just doing effects like normal from there.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jun 16, 2014)

The Darkglass is superior for Bass.
The top feature for me is the clean and distorted blend.
Being able to blend in as much clean signal alongside the distorted really thickens up the overall sound and maintains that low-end presence while still having as much distortion as you please.


----------



## DreamError (Jun 16, 2014)

I've used the Soldano SLO Clean for bass, and it's usable, but... don't get the POD. Get the DarkGlass. Line 6 needs to either build a Bass POD HD or sell a set of HD models for the POD HD. Don't reward them for kicking bass players in the nuts (even if the Bass POD XT was not an amazing seller >.> ) 

Hell, if you absolutely want digital get an iPad, an interface, a bluetooth or MIDI floor pedal, and use JampUp, Ampkit, or even Amplitube over Line 6. I love my POD HD500X for guitaring, but they have no love for the bass player anymore.

So yeah, go with Darkglass. The blend is key for bass.

If you want to add a multieffect, there's always the M9 or M13, or the Zoom B3.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jun 16, 2014)

whats your rig?


----------



## Dthcore (Jun 16, 2014)

GenghisCoyne said:


> whats your rig?



Ampeg 8x10 
Ampeg B500dr
Ltd B-55 (cheap bass but i like it)

Thats alli have at the moment and im working on acquiring more things. Something for my tone being the biggest part of it.


----------



## DreamError (Jun 17, 2014)

Btw, I should add that if you're just dead set on the POD for versatility (and it is hard to beat for the price), as someone else said, you don't have to use an amp sim. Just read the HD tone guide and you can use pre and post EQs (the guide tells you what number corresponds to what frequency, because .... you Line 6 -_-). 

MeAmBobbo PodHD Guide - Contents

Then you should be able to figure out how to simulate something like the B7k using path A and B, one for dirty and one to keep clean, or whatever. You'll figure it out.


----------



## eyeswide (Jun 17, 2014)

Just came in to say that the B7K is fantastic and it's not something you will grow out of. Even if you prefer a different dirt pedal down the line, you can still use the B7K as a DI and the EQ as a preamp. Despite being just a pedal, it has a ton of essential functionality.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 17, 2014)

Could always get an old Line 6 Bass POD XT.


----------



## DreamError (Jun 17, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Could always get an old Line 6 Bass POD XT.



It was good enough for Alex Webster when recording the Blotted Science stuff.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Jun 17, 2014)

Quick fix on the cheap would be a Sansamp BDDI. I've seen them as low as $100. They work wonders for metal tones in front of just about any Ampeg rig. I am dying for a B7K myself though. 



DreamError said:


> It was good enough for Alex Webster when recording the Blotted Science stuff.


I wouldnt have guessed he used a POD. I guess there was a lot of studio magic involved. He sounds great for the BS mix, all clang and boom no mids in that tone though.


----------



## Fretless (Jun 17, 2014)

cGoEcYk said:


> Quick fix on the cheap would be a Sansamp BDDI. I've seen them as low as $100. They work wonders for metal tones in front of just about any Ampeg rig. I am dying for a B7K myself though.
> 
> 
> I wouldnt have guessed he used a POD. I guess there was a lot of studio magic involved. He sounds great for the BS mix, all clang and boom no mids in that tone though.



RBI + RPM rack sansamps together would be amazing through OP's rig. I am bias however since that is what my main rig is (I know I have a kemper, but how do you think I made my bass profiles ).


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 17, 2014)

Cheaper option would be the VT-Bass DI.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jun 17, 2014)

My vote goes to the darkglass, it is like audible bass sex.


----------



## Dthcore (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies guys!!  Given me alot to think about!


----------



## eyeswide (Jun 18, 2014)

DreamError said:


> It was good enough for Alex Webster when recording the Blotted Science stuff.



Alex uses a B3K now (live at least)!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 18, 2014)

eyeswide said:


> Alex uses a B3K now (live at least)!



The B3K is for Cannibal Corpse and Conquering Dystopia. The POD is for Blotted Science.


----------



## DreamError (Jun 18, 2014)

Dthcore said:


> Thanks for all your replies guys!!  Given me alot to think about!



Of course, once you decide you must return with sound clippy goodness or forever be shunned by your peers 

Just having fun


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 18, 2014)

To my ears, B7k > POD every time.

I've heard some good bass tones come out of PODs, and I use a bass POD XT myself. It would be more versatile features-wise.

But I love the B3k and B7k every time I hear them. I highly doubt you could get a POD to do that tone - at least not that well.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 18, 2014)

LordIronSpatula said:


> To my ears, B7k _*>*_ POD every time.



A person evaluated the context of the rest of your post and corrected your logical symbol mistake.


----------



## d00by (Aug 12, 2014)

I own both the bass pod xt pro and a b7k. I ran the pod for a while but just couldnt get what I wanted out of it, so i bought a b7k and was immediately impressed, the thing sound just huge, and incredibly versatile. 

So then I tried running both the pod and the b7k, was not happy with both, something with the pod just sucked a lot of the low end out of it, but it easily could have been the settings or cab sims etc i was using. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ba...rial-metal-progressive-etc-video-content.html

heres pretty sweet tutorial on how a guy achieved a pretty decent tone with a Pod HD pro

Now im thinking what kind of tone a guy could get with running a b7k into a Pod Hd!


----------



## Velokki (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah, B7K, no contest. I've heard them both, it's like comparing POD 2 and Axe FX 2. The sound is from another planet with B7K, and there are no digital modelling artifacts nonsense there.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi (Aug 12, 2014)

I've got an HD pro and the B7k. I bought the B7k because the Pod doesn't cut it for bass, at least in my opinion.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 13, 2014)

A bit late to the party but don't forget SansAmp... they really work well with Ampeg amps, my Bass Driver DI sounds huge and nasty.


----------



## Veldar (Aug 13, 2014)

JoshuaSeaEater said:


> I've got an HD pro and the B7k. I bought the B7k because the Pod doesn't cut it for bass, at least in my opinion.



Yep so true the Pod HD SUCKS for bass in my humble opinion, I love the super clean big tone the B7K allows me to obtain & the idea that it has the versatility to do tones like Amos gets.


----------



## d00by (Aug 14, 2014)

So the other day I was at my recording space, and tried something new. I plugged right into my b7k, then into my recording interface. Then ran a cable from the parallel out into my guitarists hd pro, using his patch, then out into another input of my interface. Let me say wow, it sound amazing. Super nice low end provided by the b7k with insane high end distortion that doesn't sound messy at all. 

Question I have is, if I were to do something like this live, how would I cable it up? The same way and have our sound guy blend the two signals? I could I run them both somehow to one output?


----------

